
Apple begins selling unlocked and SIM-free iPhone X in the U.S - sahin-boydas
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/04/unlocked-sim-free-iphone-x/
======
polock
In fact, it's meaningless, because T-mobile version is almost same with
factory unlock version.

~~~
jsjohnst
T-Mobile version uses the Intel chipset, this uses Qualcomm. Not only does
that mean it has CDMA support, it also means it has a faster and better
GSM/LTE stack as well, so no, it’s not meaningless.

